# Walk On trip Monday June 08



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

I got a call a few minutes ago from an angler wanting to go bottom fishing Monday June 08.

We need 2-3 more anglers to make this trip happen. A 5 hour bottom fishing triptargeting Red Snapper, Mingo Snapper, Triggerfish, Grouper and Amberjack will run $115 a piece if we can get 4 anglers on board. With three anglers we are at $150 a piece. All bait, tackle, ice, bottled waters and fishing license's are included. Just show up, bring your camera and a snack to eat. Fish cleaning is free! 

Also, the angler looking to fill a trip is willing to do an inshore trip if thats what you want. Redfish, Flounder, Spanish Mackereland King Mackerel would be the targeted species. 4 hour trip with three anglers for inshore would be $105 each. Call, email or PM if interested! Thanks


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I have fished with Jon many times, he will put you on the fish and is a great guy.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

So far I have two anglers wanting to go on Monday for a five hour bottom fishing Trip. If we can get one more the price will be $150 a piece with three anglers on board. If we can get 4 anglers on board it will be $115 each. Let me know if you want to get some snapper on monday!!:letsdrink


----------



## Double R (May 29, 2009)

Jon I got your email and sent you a reply. I dont know what happened with the PM I sent you I just checked and it showed that I had 0 sent PM. 

The family is looking forward to the bottom fishing trip.

Thanks, Ronnie


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Got the email Ronnie. If you have any questions prior to the trip let me know.

As far as Monday, ifanyone wants to go please let me know in the next couple hours. If not we are going to scratch Monday's trip. Forecast is calling 1ft :banghead


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

someone needs to jump on this


----------

